# Diffusion Audio?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know how this business runs? I can't get anyone on the phone. Does this fellow have a store front or does he just run this from his house on evenings?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...andy lives in a cave in the laurentians. his hours are from 4:00 to 5:00 am the second tuesday of every third month. or is it the third tuesday of every second month. the rest of his time he spends in an alternate universe, fronting a band called doctor strange and the even strangers, and moonlights as a superhero with special powers. in order to contact him, you need the special decoder ring. i think jeff flowerday had it last...

:smile:

seriously, i think he is a distributor, not a "store", per se....andy, are ye there, lad?

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...andy lives in a cave in the laurentians. his hours are from 4:00 to 5:00 am the second tuesday of every third month. or is it the third tuesday of every second month. the rest of his time he spends in an alternate universe, fronting a band called doctor strange and the even strangers, and moonlights as a superhero with special powers. in order to contact him, you need the special decoder ring. i think jeff flowerday had it last...
> 
> :smile:


Yes David, it is Friday, isn't it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes David, it is Friday, isn't it.




:banana:

:food-smiley-004:

-dh


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

They are always good at responding to email, maybe try that.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thing Diffusion is the distributor and Moog audio is the store! Just go there to see some infos:

http://www.moogaudio.com/


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Andy is topnotch.(Cave dweller in the Laurentians yes but.....)
Check the number you are dialing. (word of advice....don't drink and dial) Always answers the phone when I've called.....unless it's after hours. (by the way I have a clone of the decoder ring that is an exact duplicate of the one that Hendrix used at Monterey. All NOS parts.........really)


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Right now, I'm in Montreal, delivering speakers from Germany to happy customers like CBC. I also have returned all my phone calls and emails so I'd be happy to speak with you but I would need a phone number or email....

Being my own boss I make my own hours...there's 24/day, I can pick any 23 I want, whenever I want.....sometimes I won't hear the phone if I'm tweaking some gear but I always return messages and usually call back #'s on the caller ID. I now know that a local dentist's # is one digit different from ours.

Diffusion Audio has not outgrown my home office yet but we have all the guitar products available 7 days a week during standard retail hours at Moog Audio in Montreal, you are welcome to call there and speak to Avi and/or Max.

...and thanx everyone for vouching for me:food-smiley-004:

Andy www.diffusion-audio.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

OK, so I was right it is a home office, not a problem. I agree , Andy is a nice fellow , an honest one at that and very busy. It explains a few things. Thanks.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

konasexone said:


> OK, so I was right it is a home office, not a problem. I agree , Andy is a nice fellow , an honest one at that and very busy. It explains a few things. Thanks.


...not to mention that you both have "sex" in your forum nicknames!



-dh


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

OK so here's the story on that.

Back in the late 90's, I became addicted to configuring all my studio devices to be controlled via the environment layer in Logic (audio software for Mac) and every NAMM show I would go see all the head developers at Logic and ask for some crazy new feature so that I could eject ADAT tapes from my mouse or automate the EQ on my finalizer etc. etc. These were all fancy system exclusive midi messages or Sys-ex for short. Anyway, word is when I was coming around they'd go oh oh, here comes sysexguy

Apple has made those guys all gazillionaires and all I have is my environment and my handle....but I'm not bitter. I did use my alesis stock options to start the BBQ at my house warming.:banana:

So that's my handle, I should note that on several forums, that handle was not allowed (we're talking guitars and basses here folks)....so thanks :smilie_flagge17: for being cool.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Kona bicycles made a model some years back called a Konasexone which I happen to own. It was one of the first bikes with a full suspension. Mine has a rear Fox shock. They are really cool looking and somewhat rare. I meet mountain bike enthusiasts like myself from time to time on the web because of the name recognition factor of this handle. And , yes I like sex.


----------

